# !!! in need of advice !!!



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

When selecting a new bow there is nothing wrong with speed, but it should be well down on the list of things that you want in a new bow. The first and most important is bow fit. Both of those bows are very short and with a 30" DL, the string angle at full draw will require that you change your form to fit the bow rather than fitting the bow to the archer's form.

IMO if you want the best possible bow for you, the string angle will be about 44 degrees from the vertical at full draw. With a 30" DL, you should be looking at bows with an overall length of about 40" +/-, depending on brace height. Note, that is an overall dimension, not axle-to-axle.

Short bows can be shot well, but they will not be the most forgiving for you. Why not give yourself every advantage?

I also have shoulders that gets sore with a lot of arrows & have had the least pain with single cam bows. A few years ago, I was shooting a hybrid cam bow and my bow shoulder was hurting so much that I was about give up archery. Fortunately, I tried a single cam bow and 3 days later, the shoulder pain was at a manageable level. With a few shoulder exercises and stretching, I'm almost pain free. You may not have the same results. But ease of drawing should be on your list well before speed.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## Jthubbard (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the information you gave me, I'm not really understanding what you are meaning about 40" overall dimension considering Brace height. I only like a 7" brace height For my personal preference, Just seems it's more forgiving. The Matthews Creed is 30" axle to Axle And the bear motive 7 is a 32" axle to axle, Both have a 7" brace height. And the only reason I was really considering speed Is that I'm wanting to drop to a 50 pound draw weight bow, I have always shot a 70 pound, I was just considering with that much of a weight drop That speed needed to be a big factor on account of kinetic energy. Thanks


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

If hunting is what you're gearing up for, you definitely don't want to go with the lightest arrow possible when you are limited to a 50lb bow.
3-D would be the only archery where speed is that important.


----------



## FieldTorq (Sep 3, 2013)

Jt, what's more important than speed is the ability to carry kinetic energy. KE gives you deep penetration/pass through shots. Pass throughs equal a better blood trail and more lethality. I have not shot the Bear, however I've shot the Creed and can tell you it has a smooth roll over and hard back wall which I think your injured shoulder would appreciate. IBO is 328. Your DL is 30 (Creed 26 - 30) and your DW is 50 (Creed 50 - 70, room to increase in case your shoulder gets better). If you choose a 400gr total weight arrow you'll be shooting at about 265 fps. Drop in inches between 20 and 40 yards is about 20 inches. KE is 62 ft/lbs. This is exactly where I've been for the past 12 years and have never had any problem achieving pass throughs out to 50 yrds (my limit with this setup). Let's say you lighten it up to 280gr. Now you're at 306 fps, drop is about 15 inches and KE is 58. Sounds good, right? Be careful because generally speaking, a lighter object bleeds off velocity much faster than a heavier object and therefore loses significant KE quickly. I'm not going tell you what equipment you should get but I hope this helps. 

Chris


www.fieldtorqknives.com - Best and safest field dressing knife in the world!


----------

